# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Question for any sparky out there, re light fitting to mains.

## gatesy

Hey folks, 
Quick question, and before anyone responds, just want to say that I'm asking before *my sparky comes back tomorrow, not doing this myself.* I know electrical questions get a few people nervous (rightly so!) 
Long and short is a mate and I, have built a replica british telephone box for his wedding, and want to put a light in it. We are only using it as a one off. We want to some how run an extension cable to it, so we can simply plug it in and use the light. A sparky came out last week, and said (which I disagree with) that he can just wire the light fitting directly to a plug, and can run the extension cord to that?? I would not have expected that answer, as that means there is no switch or breaker between mains and the light fitting? Also the cable he was recommending was incredibly small, but again i'm not in a position to argue 
Ideally we wanted to run a light switch inside so the light can be turned on or off, but still would have assumed it would need to go via a mini circuit breaker? 
I'm pretty sure the sparky is wrong, but was hoping for a second opinion in case not! Can anyone give me their thoughts on a safe approach including cable size?
I don't really want to get another tradie out but if thats the case... 
Cheers.

----------


## Bruiser

Your sparky is spot on.  What you'll end up with is a desk lamp - electrically anyway.  The protection is all done before the power outlet.

----------


## Smurf

If it were me, I'd do exactly what the electrician suggested. Install the light and connect it to an ordinary flexible cord with a 3 pin plug on the end. Then just plug it in wherever you want to use it. 
Alternatively, if you don't want an extension cord in the way, then a 12 volt light and a battery would avoid the need for extension cords or mains power. 
I'm an electrician by the way.....  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

I agree with the other posters as it is just the same as connecting up a lead light.

----------


## chalkyt

Yes to all of the above, but if you want to turn it on and off in the phone box, fitting a switch to do that is O.K as well... just like a table or standard lamp plugged into a power point,

----------


## phild01

As already allured to, just buy a trouble lamp which already has a switch on it.

----------


## gatesy

Thanks all much appreciated. I think maybe I was just overthinking the whole thing! What's the minimum size cable if he were to put a plug on it? The cable he had looked close to speaker wire? 
cheers!

----------


## Bros

> The cable he had looked close to speaker wire? 
> cheers!

  Was it double insulated?

----------


## phild01

> Thanks all much appreciated. I think maybe I was just overthinking the whole thing! What's the minimum size cable if he were to put a plug on it? The cable he had looked close to speaker wire? 
> cheers!

   That would be common 'figure of 8' lamp wire.  Same stuff living room lamps have, so no earth meaning he figures you will probably use a typical lamp fitting with switch that these shaded lamps normally have.

----------


## Smurf

Personally I'd use 1mm2 double insulated flex for this. 
This is the same cable that most extension cords are made with and is more than sufficient for the job. It's physically stronger than figure 8 however, and being double insulated makes it safer hence that's why I'd use it.

----------


## Brian7886

as you are wiring this to be a new item, not repairing anything id use double insulated grey(or white if you can find it), flex. 0.75mm or 1mm would be fine, 10a 3 pin plug on the end to plug it in.

----------


## GoLights

I agree with Smurf 100% 
I'd also suggest an inline switch if the power point is to far away so you can switch the light off if you had to. Being a wedding, you may need to switch lights off quickly and back on, so a switch would be the best way to accomplish this.

----------

